# Tacti-Cool Tools...let's hear about them!



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

We probably all have at least one of those items...
The tacticool tool...more tactical than practical.
I'm probably one of the worst, although I served with some guys that put me to shame. Always field testing some new "be all, end all" something or other.

While most of my gear is multi-purpose and completely "practical", I'm sometimes a sucker for the "awesomeness" of something....something that is way less practical than some of its brethren.

I guess a couple of mine are....
S.O.G. Tactical Tomahawk. I love it, really do. I would probably be better served by having a really good field hatchet. I can only imagine the chaos that would ensue if someone tried to use it with a sledge hammer while splitting wood. hehehe. Heck, it takes quite a bit of awareness to keep from self mutilation from the death spike.

Another one would be my pocket chainsaw. It's essentially a chain saw blade with two straps that you use like a survival saw.
A folding sierra saw does SO much better with about 5% of the effort.

How about my 10" bladed "Bushmaster" survival knife with detachable knuckle guard?? The sheath is fan-freaking-tastic. Built well with black ballistic nylon, 3 outer pockets for stuff. I bought it like 25yrs ago or something, back when I was full of P&V and ready to take on the world.
The knife is BIG. The blade is BIG. The tang is only a handle tang, so I wouldn't trust it at all. It doesn't take an edge for very long. Did I mention that it is BIG????
We are talking John J. Rambo, Crocodile Dundee BIG. Like, "THAT is a knife" BIG. Just the blade is 10"...blade and handle is 15 1/4". It weighs over a pound. hahahaha. It does come with a bunch of survival kit stuff...not very good stuff, but stuff nonetheless.....it'll be tough to survive when you can use your knife to signal someone across the ocean with the shine from a full moon.....

Ahhhh to be young again. have a look at this tactifool hoss of a knife...
United Cutlery Bushmaster Survival Knife Fixed Blade (10" Satin Plain) UC0212 - Blade Play

Let's hear about some of YOUR tacticool tools from over the years!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

That knife is BIG but youre right, its not real practical. I carry one of these DAILY. I love the knife! Was a gift from my wife -- shes the best! I think its about the right size for what I will most likely need for everyday carry knife.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

This seems fitting here...


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

W49 Western Bowie...I just hope I don't fall in the lake while wearing it as I'd wind up on the bottom :surrender:


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

@Jason....THAT is GREAT! hahahaha. 
:congrat:


----------



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

Man I love cheap 16" - 20" Tramontina machetes from Brazil.

I have them stowed all other the place, under the couch, in all my cars, in the bathrooms, in the shed, in the garage.

There is a junk shop near me which sells them new for ~$6 each.










They have a million uses; hammering tent stakes, slicing roast beef, stirring a campfire, cutting rope, digging holes for tomato plants, ...and more.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't know if a machete can be considered "Tacti-cool" as they are extremely multi-purpose and so many folks have them with their gear kit.

Looking for those items that LOOK like they'd be great, but upon further inspection and use, are essentially a waste of money.


----------



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

I see what you mean. I think paying $40,000 for a tarted-up Isuzu pick-up in the form of a Hummer H3 is a good expression of "Tacti-cool".

Talk about Grasshopper mentality! Everyone I knew who bought an H3 was the kind of person who would perish immediately in the event of societal collapse.

Now I'm seeing beat-up, worn out Hummer H3's on the secondary market for under $10,000. I'm thinking I would like to purchase one of these abused Ghetto-crawler H3's and refurbish it. 

The GMT355 platform was widely used. The engines and transmissions were used in many other vehicles. I bet repair parts will be plentiful for the next 20 years.

I would rip out the interior and paint the thing inside and out with Truck Bed Liner, and install some agricultural truck tires. 

My only concern would be replacement windshields. I tend to go through a lot of windshields when goofing around outdoors. I would probably wind up with sheets of plexiglass from Lowe's.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yep!
Military Hummers are pretty awesome off road. Loved driving them like we stole them, hated the maintenance afterwards, but sure learned a lot.
I'm not sure how much the original H1 has in common with a mil-spec hummer, but I know the rest of them have about zero in common except body shape and an H in the name. (I'm betting the maintenance is about the same even though they don't drive them anywhere they could get a scratch, too!)


----------



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

I know what you mean. Military-style H1's are now collector's items. H2's will be soon, and priced accordingly.

The really bad thing about H3's is that they never came in Diesel, and conversion to Diesel makes no financial sense when beat-up Dodge Diesel 4x4 pickups are widely available.


----------

